# Midwest Waterfowl Fest



## kwelk (Jul 25, 2007)

The Midwest Waterfowl Fest starts today. Wondering if anyone here will be participating in the dog competitions? I think I am going to try the Super Air for the first time with my 16 month old lab. He jumps pretty good off the docks at the lakes, so hopefully he does ok?


----------



## HuntingGeek (Oct 12, 2007)

Good luck, I was fortunate enough to watch those last year but will not make it this year. Beware of the practice jumps. They give you a practice jump if you want it before each official jump if you want. Last year a teenage girl was running what I guessed was a Labradoodle and had the longest jump of the day in one of her practice jumps. The competition was so tight that she didn't even place in the top 3. I was dissapointed when it came to the awards for the final 3 and all of a sudden the winners put on their sponshership vests with all their logos. It would have been nice to see an amatuer take it or even place in the top 3. Let us know how you did.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

There's also a Field Trial going on out at the North Dakota Retriever club just West of Glyndon on Hwy 10. Doesn't cost anything to go and be a spectator. If you're a good shot we might put ya to work shooting live birds if you'd like.

Best place to watch competitive trails from, the live flier station.


----------



## kwelk (Jul 25, 2007)

Well, my dog didn't qualify for the final, but we had a great time at the event. My dog's biggest jump was 15' 6". He needed 19' to make it into the final.

The winner this year in the super air was the same as last year. Dog's name was Jake, not sure what the owners name was. He hit 22' in the final. Second place was was at 19' 6".

It was fun watching and being a part of the event. My dog had a blast, as he usually does when he gets to retrieve. I'm sure I'll have my dog in it again, and hopefully I can get another 3-4 feet out of him!


----------

